# Hi from NY (Western)



## vyksyn (May 31, 2013)

a friend told me about this corner of the world and I just wanted to say hello and introduce myself!  I love makeup!  One question, and I know I am new and it may be too soon, but how do I view the swap section?  thanks, vyksyn


----------



## katred (Jun 6, 2013)

Welcome to Specktra! Please feel free to look around and get involved in discussions. It'll be fun and it will ultimately help you to access the swap section. It's available only to members who have 50 or more posts. You'd be surprised at how quickly those can add up when you're involved in all the different forums here, believe me.


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for such a nice reply!  I can't wait to see what is around here for me!


----------



## gingerale80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi! I am new here too! My husband is from Le Roy NY.


----------



## tears3101 (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## trina11225 (Jun 9, 2013)

hi, and welcome . I just got added to the clearance bin, it is good news and lol bad news too. see so much you want.


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 9, 2013)

I can't wait!!!  @ gingerale, I pass thru LeRoy when I go to see my brother in Rochester!!!  small world!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 21, 2013)

We already chatted away via PM, but thought I'd give you another WELCOME!!  
  	It is always so nice to see familiar names joining Specktra!


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## trihogaster (Jun 23, 2013)

hello and welcome!
  	I'm new here too, so good luck !


----------



## do8666 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello! I'm new to the site, and originally from NY as well! (Upstate NY) I moved (here, to Florida) a few months ago.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 25, 2013)

do8666 said:


> Hello! I'm new to the site, and originally from NY as well! (Upstate NY) I moved (here, to Florida) a few months ago.


  	Hi Damiana!  Another new person I recognize!  Welcome to Specktra!!  (We swapped several times before)


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome!  Where are your near!  And welcome to the COLD!!!!!


----------



## do8666 (Jun 25, 2013)

Holstrom4 said:


> Hi Damiana!  Another new person I recognize!  Welcome to Specktra!!  (We swapped several times before)


  	Ah, yes... I remember you!


----------



## La-Pelirrojita (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello!


----------



## JaMK (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm from Syracuse.  nice to see there are some upstate NYers here!


----------

